# Water Pump Issue



## HowieL (Apr 28, 2010)

Well, just got back from my first camping adventure with my Outback. Fantastic. Loved it. Gonna be a great summer! Question regarding my water pump. I noticed several times this weekend that my water pump would be 'active' but not pressurizing the lines. I had to turn the water on 'more / harder' to get the pump to react. This occurred when using short bursts of water (brushing teeth for example). It is almost like you request the pump to pressurize but do not give it enough work to do. It kind if starts whining but never stops (without us consuming more water). Is this normal? I never experienced it with my hybrid.

Howie 
(sorry if it's not explained well.)


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Sounds like the pressure switch in the pump may be cutting on at too low a pressure. If its cut-on setting is too low, the pump will not turn on when the pressure drops (you use water) below where it should turn on. When you turn on the water "more/harder" you drain the water down and the pressure drops farther and then the pump kicks in, right? I think that's a too-low cut-in setting.

Pumps vary as to whether the cut-in (low pressure) cut-off (high pressure) settings can be adjusted. You'll want to check to see if yours can be adjusted.


----------



## HowieL (Apr 28, 2010)

hautevue said:


> Sounds like the pressure switch in the pump may be cutting on at too low a pressure. If its cut-on setting is too low, the pump will not turn on when the pressure drops (you use water) below where it should turn on. When you turn on the water "more/harder" you drain the water down and the pressure drops farther and then the pump kicks in, right? I think that's a too-low cut-in setting.
> 
> Pumps vary as to whether the cut-in (low pressure) cut-off (high pressure) settings can be adjusted. You'll want to check to see if yours can be adjusted.


That is it exactly. I will check to see if it's adjustable. (Except this darn 'work thing' is getting in the way till 5 ! )

Thanks

Howie


----------

